# Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Stories



## Arctic Acorn

I'm about to put in for my component transfer to the regs, and I'm looking for peoples experiences with it. 

I'd really appreciate any advice folks may have on how to smooth the transition from Mo to Lifer. Horror stories would be neat too!

Thanks muchly

Arctic Acorn (soon to be Maritime...er...Acorn)


----------



## Korus

On my 4's this summer (R111) we had a Reg F guy stop by, trying to convince us to CT to the regs, it's an in demand trade. The biggest thing he stressed was to try to push for equivilancies...  Unless you want to do the QL5 for OpFor...


----------



## Inch

CT! Don't call it that, that's cease training, many a dreams were shattered by those letters!  :'( 

I was Reserve Armd Crewman and at the time it was easier to release from the reserves and start at the recruiting centre all over again. Mind you I was going from Res NCM armour to Reg Pilot, I'm sure it's a little different going to the same trade but someone else will have to confirm that.

Cheers


----------



## Scott

I was told that the best way to get a Component Transfer is to get your QL4 out of the way. Wether or not this is the truth is beyond me, I put in for the Component Transfer but got out before anything could happen for me.

I have heard lots of horror stories about Reserve Units not wanting to let guys go into the Regs because they are the ones who have spent "their" money on that individuals training. Having said that, while I was in I knew of at least six fellows who got into the Reg Force. Two quit, two were bounced from their respective courses due to some sort of problem and two are doing quite well to this day.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers


----------



## 291er

You know my story old friend.
Took about six months, but my unit dragged on the paperwork.  Then got an offer and accepted.  Are you staying in the Branch?  I am considering crossing over to the dark side this year.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Hey mate, 

Yeah I'll be staying in trade. The 111 selection board is in October, so I'll put in the paperwork when I get home in August, and by the time I finish my last year of school I (hopefully) will have an answer one way or the other. 

Hey RoKo, what unit are you with? Edmonton, or one of the dets in Winnipeg or Vancouver? As for equivalencies, I think if you have your 6A you can bypass your 5A's, but I don't know whats going to happen if that trade specialisation inthe branch ever pans out.


----------



## BDTyre

A friend of mine put in his component transfer...1 1/2 to 2 years ago...and is still waiting.


----------



## Korus

I'm with 6 Pl in Edmonton.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Ha!

Say hi to the S. African corporal in your unit. Tell him Logan (the guy he replaced in Bosnia) said hello. 

He's a funny guy. I remember when I met him that he did a fantastic Hannibal Lector impression, until I realised that he DID THAT ALL THE TIME...


----------



## Zoomie

I CT'd (Component Transfer Inch, not Cease Training) from the Mo (Armoured NCM) to RegF Pilot seamlessly.  I worked at my unit up to the day when my RegF contract began.  The key thing to remember when it comes to your CT is that your OR is useless!!  You must take care of all the leg-work required.  Mind you, they don't have to do too much - but you should do it all.  I missed an application date - and was delayed getting my name into CFRC before the cut-off.  Once I took control of my documents, I didn't miss another deadline.

If anyone is interested in CT'ing from RES NCM to REGF Officer, here is the scoop when it comes to Basic training.  If you have attended CFJLC or whatever they are calling it this week, you can skip the first section of BOTC (ie marching, bed making, basic task procedure, etc).  If you are an old school grad of CLC, you must take the whole meal deal.  In order to skip BOTC completely you must have been a WO with SLC.  You will then attend a "fork and spoon" course where you will learn to not chew with your mouth open.

A newly released CANFORGEN will allow you to role over your time not only for Pension buy-back but also for calculating your annual leave.  For example, if you have 3 years equivalent full-time service when you CT, you will have only 2 years of 20 days annual and then move up to 25 days.

They <CF> will also credit your PRes time in form of IPC (at least for 2Lt's they will), whereupon you will join and immediately be paid a higher IPC than another who joined at the same time with no previous service.


----------



## alboberino

Hello Zoomie, I'll let you know my experience I had with a component transfer to the reg force with the engineers.   Way back in 96 I decided to join the reg force engineers from the reserves.   I though myself to be pretty hard core and on the ball.   I thought that I knew more than enough to get me through anything the reg force could throw at me.   The truth of it all is that the reserves training and limited experience cannot measure up to the pace the reg force dishes out.   I learned more in my first 6 months with the regular force than I did with my previous few years with the reserves.   I had my QL5 qualification but that didn't mean sqat to my regiment.   I was treated pretty badly I must say for almost the first year I was at my new regiment.   At the time there was quite a negative attitude towards reservist quick picks.   My reserve qualifications were there on paper but not worn on my uniform if you know what I mean.   It is a very bad thing if you have problems keeping up during pt.   Once I had proved that I was not a lazy sack of cr*p and that I could do my job, things turned around.   I am sure that different trades and regiments are different, but you should be aware that you may not be treated very well for the first while.   My advice is to just shut up and put up with all the negative flak that may come your way.      It is not worth letting some individuals to get under your skin.   You may also find looking back that these same individuals are a sad sorry lot...   Anyways not to get you all depressed or anything, just letting you know that all is not going to be as you might expect.   I truly believe that many reservists have a better attitude towards there jobs, but they do not have the benefit of living the army life 24 7 all of the time.   You will find out what you are really made of when joining the reg force.   There is no escape back home after a hard exercise into normal life...and there is not an easy separation between work life and private home life...   This fact is so true as you literally have to live with the people you work with (especially living in barracks).   There are far more psychological heartaches in the reg force.   Not to knock any reservist out there, but I am just saying that life is quite different with the full time deal ï?Å    
My experiences have shown me that being very fit will help you fit in.
I highly recommend that you know how to run, ruckmarch, do pushups, situps and chinups very well.   That may seem like common knowledge, but I mean do it better than most.   If you are not better than most, train on your own time to be better.   I am not sure how hardcore pilots are ï?Å  ... but keep fit to an army standard and you should have no problems in the fit department.   
If you do what you are told without bitching, have good dress and deportment, be on time(always 5 minutes early), stay organized(i.e. keep your kit impeccable and always know where it is) and fit you will do just fine.   Another thing, don't let the lifer complainers get to you either.   There are many cpl types out there that are miserable with their lives in the armed forces.   Their negativity is quite disruptive and is contagious at times.   Do not join in their bitching and complaining as it does not lead to any good whatsoever.   Looking back, it is the people that grin and bear the crappy times that I had most respected.   If you find that you do not like the reg force, you can voluntarily leave after your first contract with some great work experience.

I do not mean to sound condescending; I am just throwing out some of my general thoughts and memories here.


----------



## alboberino

oops, my mistake I am replying to Arctic Acorn not Zoomie


----------



## pipstah

I'm right now in the process of transferring in the reg force. I'm doing a strange transfer. I am in reserve in infantry and i'm in the process to transfer in the reg force like zoomie to be a pilot. The process is long and not going smoothly. You always have to ask at your unit whats the development with your file and where is it because it happens alot that somes files are 'lost' on the way. Just always talk with people there so they know you.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Thanks for all the responses, folks.

I do remember what trying to apply in the first place was like, so I have every intention of keeping on their asses. 

Can anyone on this board that has successfully flipped over tell me how long it took? I'm trying to do a time appreciation right now, and I have a lot of gaps...


----------



## AntiArmour Guy

I transferred from the Black Watch to the RCR and it took 8 Months.  A buddy of mine took 18 Months from the RNBR to the RCR!!!

When I served as RSS to a Reserve Unit, I stayed on top of the CT administration until it went out of my range for influence (ie beyond the Res Brigade).  For simple CT's (like from the infantry to the infantry) it seems to take about 6 months to a year (the reasons for the delay varies, and can be hard to influence). The more time consuming ones tend to be ones from a reserve unit to a specialist trade... (ie grunt to pilot), this is beacuse there are more boxes to check, ie aircrew selection etc...

No matter how you slice it, it takes too long.  Especially as a mate of mine transferred from 3RCR to 1RAR in 9 months...

So stick with it and keeping bugging your chain of command but be prepared to wait and be patient.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## pvandoremalen

When I did my transfer I was a Corporal in the 48th Highlanders with some QL4's and Basic Para with three years in. That equals up to the square root of nothing. Don't for one second think your better then anyone else for time in, your instructors will destroy you. What can most reservists say they have on a reg force NCO that they haven't done already. The transfer took me 8 months and I had to repeat DP 1 infantry. You can expect a whole lot of flak from CFRC about missing files, signitures lack of documents or any number of things. Best piece of advice make copies of everything especially from your unit and have them certified with you clerk. All you can do when you get to your unit besides whats stated is have fun and enjoy what your doing and when its crap just grin and bear it don't even worry about it cause your not the first person to take a bite out of that sandwich and you won't be the last. Good luck with the transfer.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Yeah, I know I'll have to do my 5A's, but the PLQ (if/When I get it in a couple of months) will transfer over, and the 4+ years TI I have built up will at least count for extra leave and a few pennies on the pension, I guess. 

Thanks again for the responses...keep 'em coming!


----------



## 291er

The four years you have in will count as part of your leave.  They do up a total of Class B days (which are 1 for 1) and Class A and come up with some total that you'll have on your offer.  You have a deployment, so that should help a lot, it will give you mucho TCP (time credited towards promotion).  If you're lucky, you may keep your Cpl's getting in.  Depends on the amount of TCP they calculate.  For example, I was in the reserves for 2 years, they gave me 292 days TCP.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

I actually just did the calculations with a clerk friend of mine. I have 4 years and 20 days time counted towards promotion...thats a lot of B and C time for a guy with only 5+ years in. Man, I suck...

That gets me to Cpl 0, which is too bad...Although I swore I'd never want to be a Private again, I'd pay a hell of a lot less when I buy back my reserve time. So, I won't lose my rank, and I'll jump straight to 25 days leave per year. Not too bad. 

It's a shitty deal when they calculate your time in, though. For anyone who is interested, they do count the B & C time 1 for 1, but the calculation for class A is a bit dodgy. They don't divide the specific number of class A days you served by four. Instead, they total the amount of time that you were on class A service. For example, if you served for two years doing only class A time, when they flip over, they take that two years (730 days), subtract any B & C time (lets say 50 days total). That gives you 680 days. Thats the number they divide by 1/4. 

So, say you have two privates from the same unit, and they're both applying for a CT with two years in. Both joined on the same day, and were on the exact same courses (resulting in the same number of class B time). However:

Private A was a real keener, and he logged a shitload of class A time, volunteered for advance party and rear party duties to get extra money on weekened Ex's, and did all sorts of extra jobs at the unit. In short, lots and lots of Class A time. 

Private B, once he finished his trades courses, only paraded the minimum. In fact, he paraded the minimum amount to keep his ass off the NES list. (1 class A day a month, or close to it). 

When they do the calculations to determine time in credit for the regular force, they come out exactly the same. Since they were on class A from date A to date B, they total the number of days that might be, and divite the total by 4...voila!

So, a warning to all those aspiring to join the regs. While being a keen soldier will reflect well on you and put a few more dollars in your pocket, DON'T think that it will get anything extra out of it when they total up your time. 

Anyone wonder why Master Corporals and such who've been in the militia for a long time get busted to private when they CT...thats why.


----------



## Korus

They wouldn't bust you down to Pte if you were a CPL in the reserve, if staying with the Int trade, would they?
I was under the impression that PTEs in Int existed only in the reserves, and not in the regs.


----------



## Coyote43D

Arctic Acorn said:
			
		

> I actually just did the calculations with a clerk friend of mine. I have 4 years and 20 days time counted towards promotion...thats a lot of B and C time for a guy with only 5+ years in. Man, I suck...
> 
> That gets me to Cpl 0, which is too bad...Although I swore I'd never want to be a Private again, I'd pay a heck of a lot less when I buy back my reserve time. So, I won't lose my rank, and I'll jump straight to 25 days leave per year. Not too bad.



You wouldn't jump straight to 25 days leave. The 25 days starts after you start your fifth year.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Is it the 5th year? Ah well.

Yeah, RoKo, it happens. I know of one case in particular, but she got her Cpl's pretty quickly. Time in is time in, and they make exceptions for no one.  

Didja say hi to Johnson for me???


----------



## Korus

Ah, you learn something new every day. I would have thought that they would be shy about taking in people from the reserve into the regs unless they have experience.. But then again, I suppose you can have a tour under your belt and still not have enough equivalent time in to make CPL in the regs...

No, I haven't seen him recently. Although he's with our Pl, he doesn't live in the same city. He drives up when he gets the chance to.. He's a great guy to have around.

Next time I see him, I'll definatley tell him you said hi.


----------



## casing

Now, I had over 3 years of PRes service.  However, I get a big fat zero for time credit or IPC levels when I enroll as DEO next month.  Supposedly, no PRes NCMs get time credit if they then go RegF DEO.  Does this sound right or have I gotten the shaft?


----------



## Inch

Casing, you should be able to buy that time back towards your pension, provided you have enough time in to buy. As stated before in this thread, it all depends on how many days you worked. My buddy had 3 years in and only was able to buy 6 months back for his pension.  As far as IPCs, a 2Lt makes about the same as a Cpl, so unless you were a WO in Res, it won't amount to squat.

Cheers


----------



## casing

I'm fine with the IPC I got, but I was a little surprised by my file manager's comment that "*no* PRes NCMs going RegF DEO get any time credit at all".   Is there a DAOD or something somewhere that lays this out?


----------



## Inch

Not that I know of. Feel free to try and find it.

http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/intro_e.asp

You can link to the QR&Os, CFAOs and DAODs from that site. There's a lot of bs in there, don't forget your rubber boots.

They don't credit a Res NCM with much when going Reg Officer, they don't even credit Reg NCM much when going Officer.   I'll give you an example of this, when I was on SLT I met a guy that was in 3 Commando CAR, when it disbanded he went JTF2, he was a WO that CFR'd (commissioned from the ranks), they made him do BOTC II. They made a bloody door kicker do BOTC II! Anyways, the point is, they don't credit squat for Res NCM's, a little more for Res Officers, and a little more for Reg NCMs.   In the end, everyone gets to Capt in 3 years and makes the same amount of money. I'm on Capt (PLT) IPC basic, I make more than a WO IPC 4 and less than an MWO IPC basic. My 4th year as a Capt and I'll be making more than a CWO IPC 4. I don't necessarily think that's right but that's the way it is.


----------



## casing

Yes, I'm good with the IPC.  I was just hoping to be able to purchase some pensionable days back.  I'll get over it though since in the end it really wouldn't have amounted to whole lot anyway.  I did a quick browse through all those docs you linked to.  I thought I saw something last year in there about time credit but I didn't find it this time around.  No biggie.  Just happy to be swearing-in in 23 days!


----------



## spookycanuck

I started out with 1 BN RNBR in Fredericton, NB. Spent four years there. Total weekend warrior.
I got out for a bit and moved around trying to see as much of Canada as I could. I ended up in Ottawa. Cash was low so I joined 28 SVC BN as a Veh Tech. Spent two years there (mostle class B) with a short trip to Borden for my QL3. I had just started my QL4 in Petawawa when I got the bug to go reg force. I liked the life and the perks that I could get. I figured I was ready. 
So I picked my trade (not a mechanic) and started the process. Luckily I was sharing a house with a clerk. She and I did the paperwork ourselves and within a week I had everything ready for signatures. I had all the required ones within another two weeks and I hand carried my paperwork to the recruiting centre downtown. I had been given a name by my clerk friend and the MCpl took my file and went to work. 
I am now reg force and have been working at a small station outside of Ottawa for 2 years now. I love my job.
Total time from start to finish to get my transfer was 3 months.....I started in Oct. and I showed up and my first reg force posting on Jan 8. 
The lesson here is do as much of the work yourself as possible. Be prepared to pester people. Don't let your file go stale on someone's desk. I myself was getting out so I said "screw the chain of command". I didn't care if I stepped on some toes or if the O's got upset with me. I didn't want to wait.

The biggest problem I had with adjusting to reg force life was the PT. I was totally not ready for it. For the longest time I was always the last to finish our runs. It took me a long time to prove myself.


----------



## WOG

Arctic Acorn:

My component transfer was a complete horror show! It took about 11 years and 5 attempts to finally get my file through. All I ever wanted to do was go from R911 Sup Tech to 811 MP. Each time, my file was either sat on by pionty heads or misdirected. 

The 4th attempt proved to be the most brutal and frustrating. After the past 3 failed attempts, I thought for sure my file would finally make it out and I would be gone to Reg Force Land....I was wrong. :

My file got misdirected and sent to Tulley's Pasture in archives, right next to some WW1 Vet! It took a year to get out of there! Brutal! 

My final attempt finally worked but not before recruiting, (those sweet lovely individuals), contacted me and said the MP was closed and did I have another choice. I told them that I wanted MP only and I would wait. Recruiting stated that it would be at least 4-6 years before the trade would accept applications in, but if I went with another trade I could always OT (Occupational Transfer) to 811 MP. After 11 years of waiting to get into the Reg's, I said I would go Supply and OT out after words. 

Boy if I could have that time back. : 

I'm on my 6 attempt, (6th year and my last attempt) to try to get a OT to MP from the PSO. I'm a trained police officer with Police Foundations and Policing degree. I have countless Civilian Police contacting me for recruitment, but I still want MP. The 5th OT interview with the PSO said that I needed more training....?! 

Just brutal! 

So, my friend, make sure that what you get to be in the Reg's is what you want cause OT's are extremely difficult. 

THEY MOST CERTAINLY ARE!


----------



## Arctic Acorn

Holy crap, WOG...I've heard some horror stories in my day, but that takes the cake. I hope you redressed your problem...yikes!


----------



## GuinnessDrinker

Ok.. here goes. I've been going thru this for almost a year now. I have only Class A days. 492 to be exact. I'm doing a component transfer to Regs, and I've been told I must re-do my BMQ which I did on a weekend course Jan04-Jun04. I've also been told by CFRG (via CFRG HQ) that even though I've apllied for Recruit School By-Pass, I've been denied, due to the fact I have only Class A days. What DATES do they use this little formula to make these calculations? I was sworn in in May03 as PTE(0) and now that May04 has passed I'm PTE(1). I've been offered a conditional offer over the phone, so nothing is signed yet. I don't want to re-do BMQ, especially when I was told by recruiting and my unit it will go towards my transfer, which was initiated in Jan04. No one seemed to know of this Class B time requirement in CFRC until this week, and my file has been sitting around for a few months, and I could've done QL3 this summer.

To make matters even more confusing, when and if I do get this whole situation figured out, because of the competition, I have QL6A, and considered a semi-skilled member. This seems to mean nothing to CRFC. 

GuinnessDrinker






			
				Arctic Acorn said:
			
		

> I actually just did the calculations with a clerk friend of mine. I have 4 years and 20 days time counted towards promotion...thats a lot of B and C time for a guy with only 5+ years in. Man, I suck...
> 
> That gets me to Cpl 0, which is too bad...Although I swore I'd never want to be a Private again, I'd pay a heck of a lot less when I buy back my reserve time. So, I won't lose my rank, and I'll jump straight to 25 days leave per year. Not too bad.
> 
> It's a shitty deal when they calculate your time in, though. For anyone who is interested, they do count the B & C time 1 for 1, but the calculation for class A is a bit dodgy. They don't divide the specific number of class A days you served by four. Instead, they total the amount of time that you were on class A service. For example, if you served for two years doing only class A time, when they flip over, they take that two years (730 days), subtract any B & C time (lets say 50 days total). That gives you 680 days. Thats the number they divide by 1/4.
> 
> So, say you have two privates from the same unit, and they're both applying for a CT with two years in. Both joined on the same day, and were on the exact same courses (resulting in the same number of class B time). However:
> 
> Private A was a real keener, and he logged a shitload of class A time, volunteered for advance party and rear party duties to get extra money on weekened Ex's, and did all sorts of extra jobs at the unit. In short, lots and lots of Class A time.
> 
> Private B, once he finished his trades courses, only paraded the minimum. In fact, he paraded the minimum amount to keep his *** off the NES list. (1 class A day a month, or close to it).
> 
> When they do the calculations to determine time in credit for the regular force, they come out exactly the same. Since they were on class A from date A to date B, they total the number of days that might be, and divite the total by 4...voila!
> 
> So, a warning to all those aspiring to join the regs. While being a keen soldier will reflect well on you and put a few more dollars in your pocket, DON'T think that it will get anything extra out of it when they total up your time.
> 
> Anyone wonder why Master Corporals and such who've been in the militia for a long time get busted to private when they CT...thats why.


----------



## BDTyre

BDTyre said:
			
		

> A friend of mine put in his component transfer...1 1/2 to 2 years ago...and is still waiting.



As a postscript to this, I believe my friend has given up.  All he wanted to do was go from ResF Sig Op to RegF Sig Op.  I believe he's decided to stay in the reserves, but is not actively pursuing other career options.


----------



## themilitarylife

Here is our 'horror story'.  This process never seems to end - 

My husband has had a component transfer on the go since February 2002.  His unit said that he had to do basic first, so he did basic and REDID his transfer all over again in September 2002.  So far he has done this process twice.  A few weeks ago he got a letter in the mail saying that if he didn't contact recruiting, his file would be closed, even tough he had been in contact with them.  They put a note on his file and yesterday he received a phone call saying that they want to close his file because "it would be sitting down there doing nothing" because he doesn't have his degree yet. 

(Further info - he is in university, graduating in April of 2005 and he is going DEO.  At first they told him that he could go into the continued education program but after when he put his file in, they told him that he could only go in direct.  When he inquired about his, he was told that he had two choices - to keep his application as direct, or to enter as an NSM and transfer to officer later.  However, she said that this would take the same amount of time and recommended direct entry.)

So at this point, he has followed the advice of recruiting by staying direct and having his file closed to REAPPLY in March 2005.  This will create a lot of extra paper work for his home unit, and he (and I) is frustrated with the process.  We haven't been given any straight answers or the correct advice from anyone.  This is something that he's always wanted to do, but we can't see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Thanks for listening 

LAURA
TheMilitaryLife.com


----------



## Cpl4Life

BDTyre said:
			
		

> A friend of mine put in his component transfer...1 1/2 to 2 years ago...and is still waiting.



Similar to a buddy of mine who's waited just under three years now.  QL5 qualified and his trade is open and offering bonuses right now.  Go figure.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

A Master Corporal from my reserve unit (1NSH) put in for transfer something like over 2 years ago.He had to redo the process all over again, and again.I don't know why, he was an excellent soldier, probobly one of the best ones we had in the entire battallion =/. Eventually though he just got fed up and quit, he went off to be a police officer in ontario where he was born or something.GL Darrell


----------



## Meridian

Wow... Im scared.

Ok... out of curiosity, anyone know of any ResF O transfers to RegF O?

Say you are a commissioned 2LT or LT in the ResF....  basically just barely qualified to do anything.... do they make you resign your commission and restart as an OCdt in the regs?


----------



## Inch

Meridian said:
			
		

> Wow... Im scared.
> 
> Ok... out of curiosity, anyone know of any ResF O transfers to RegF O?
> 
> Say you are a commissioned 2LT or LT in the ResF....   basically just barely qualified to do anything.... do they make you resign your commission and restart as an OCdt in the regs?



No, a commission is a commission, regardless of whether you're Reg, Res or CIC.

I had a friend who was a Capt in the Res, he did a tour with 3VP and then component transfered to 3VP when he got back. IIRC, it didn't take more than a couple months. It may have been a special circumstance, he is a Pathfinder afterall.

As long as you do the Reg Phase training, it shouldn't be a problem, if you do the MTSIP(?) training, it may not transfer as easily. This is of course if you're going for the same trade. I think you do go down a rank though no matter what the situation, I knew another guy that went from Capt Res Infantry to Lt Reg Intelligence.

Hope that helps a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Meridian

Well, personally Id push for the phase training.....  but I'm told its harder to get on as a Reservist... and I've heard the units tend to prefer the shorter blocks since you get someone trained faster supposedly that way...


Ahhh well, the CF can change a lot tomorrow, let alone by the time it will apply to me, but I like to research ahead of time.

Cheers!


(As a Pathfinder with roto service, Im not surprised he had an easy transfer.. hardly the ideal reservist example )


----------



## mdh

Hey guys,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I don't think that regular force infantry officer phase traininig is offered to army reservists any more, and the old mitcip pgoram has also been phased out.   The current program for reserve infantry officers is based on the so-called "modular" system with CAP-R program running 5-6 weeks, and then followed by reserve Platoon Commander running another 6 weeks.   There is no mech. infantry officer training for reservists. I have no idea what regular force equivalency is granted to this training, probably not much.   That's the current training system as described to me, if someone has additional information please weigh in, mdh


----------



## Meridian

Well the plan is to go either Res Inf or Amrd. pref. armd....

Im not so concerned about redoing upper phases... but IAP/BOTP would be a bummer after completing full Reserve training.

I had heard last year they were still putting Reservists on the phase I courses at CFLRS.... and it happend two years ago when I was there, but I dont know about now, with the shortage of training spots.....

anyone?


----------



## jhonnyt99

hey ya i am in the res inf and i have had my ct to reg f inf it has taken one year so far  i was accepted as skilled on oct 15 and they still haven't come up with a offer!!!  all i have been getting from my file manger; who  is a full time university student who is never in the office, always gives me the run a round ...... now it is x mas break and will not hear ant thing until i make my usaual bi weekly call to the old cfrc


----------



## Griswald DME

Hey jhonnyt99 keep calliing the CFRC and if you're recruiter is not returning your call ask to speak with someone who will return your calls.  I had a slack-*ss recruiter who did nothing for me, and I mean zilch.  Thankfully the recruiter I have been dealing with lately is just the opposite, he's top notch, returns my calls promptly and almost always, if not always follows thru by contacting up the chain of command when there is a need to do so.

Remember, if you really want to CT then it takes a lot longer than a fresh civvy applying.  There's less paperwork to have to try and track down, less qualifications to be reviewed, etc.  So stick with it and eventually it will happen.  It only took me 3 yrs and about 2 or 3 months, and I'm QL5 Reservist with about 12 years in (lots of B time) and a civy journeyman in the same trade.   Go figure that one!

Cheers and good luck!

DME


----------



## Sigop2004

I am currently doing a component transfer. I put my application into my reserve unit in June 04 then it sat there until late October 04, once the recruiting center received my application things picked up a bit.  Did my aptitude tests,medical and interview in early May 05 all on the same day! then since I am currently working on a class B contract I did my expres test in early June (this one is good for one year due to being conducted by PSP at the base gym) . The place I am working has been really supportive with un asked for calls to "friends" at the recruiting center (these are MWO's and CWO's making these calls). The latest info I got was that all they are waiting for is the security check response (which I find entertaining as I already hold a lot higher clearance). I keep being told that it should only be a few weeks now! Oh well all I can do is sit here and wait (at least I have a contract until the end of September!)


----------



## kincanucks

_The latest info I got was that all they are waiting for is the security check response (which I find entertaining as I already hold a lot higher clearance). I keep being told that it should only be a few weeks now!_

Are you tallking about the Enhanced Reliability Check (ERC) and did you have to provide fingerprints?


----------



## san

I am surprised you had to go through all of that for a CT?


----------



## c4th

san said:
			
		

> I am surprised you had to go through all of that for a CT?



I'm not.  I just CT'd last week.  From application to enrolment it took 14 months, so I had to in fact do the express test twice.

I find it odd that you are waiting on the reliability check.  My CFRC would not interview me until mine came back GTG.  The hurdles that I experienced were:

1.  Getting my file from my unit to the correct CFRC.  Approximately a 6-month delay as my Pers File had not returned through LFCA and CBG from when I was on tour.

2.  Waited for 20 odd days of Christmas leave to be completed

3.  Waited 2-3 weeks for reliability check,

4.  Waited 6 weeks for RMC applicants to be processed and interviewed etc.

5.  Waited 2 months for managing authority and MOC selection board to sit.

6.  Waited 1 month for offer.

7.  Waited 3 weeks for RMC applicants to be enrolled before getting any direction.

8.  Waited 1 business day from the date of enrolment until the time I boarded a plane.

I called CFRC every 2 to 3 weeks once I knew they had my file up until the day before I enrolled.  The *only* thing that happened without my direct prodding was the offer.


----------



## san

Maybe you can clarify the "component transfer"?  Is that not between Army / Air / Navy?


----------



## Sigop2004

san said:
			
		

> Maybe you can clarify the "component transfer"?   Is that not between Army / Air / Navy?


Actually it is between reserve force and regular force!


----------



## san

Thanks .... In that case, I'm not surprised.  I'm also not surprised by your experience waiting for the file to go through.

Best of Luck!

san


----------



## Sigop2004

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _The latest info I got was that all they are waiting for is the security check response (which I find entertaining as I already hold a lot higher clearance). I keep being told that it should only be a few weeks now!_
> 
> Are you tallking about the Enhanced Reliability Check (ERC) and did you have to provide fingerprints?


Yes and yes


----------



## kincanucks

Sigop2004 said:
			
		

> Yes and yes



Ahhh so it possible that you did something illegal and you find that entertaining because you already have already have higher clearance?  For those that don't know, every person who wants to transfer must have an update ERC done because things can change between the time a reservist is enrolled and when they transfer.  Things like criminal convistions and credit problems.  Actually, it should be a few more months.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

doesnt the military keep on top of things like that? I know a few Reservists who found themselves in a bind with the law, and the CF was hot on their heels, maybe moreso than the police were...


----------



## san

It usually has to be brought to someone's attention before it becomes known to the C.O.   There is also an obligation of a member to notify the C.O. of any ongoing problems with things like criminal investigations or money problems.  Can someone confirm?


----------



## kincanucks

san said:
			
		

> It usually has to be brought to someone's attention before it becomes known to the C.O.   There is also an obligation of a member to notify the C.O. of any ongoing problems with things like criminal investigations or money problems.   Can someone confirm?



Yes there is an obligation for the member to keep his CO informed and the MPs check with the local police and courts on a regular basis but if something happens out of the area it can sometimes be missed and the member thinks they can hide it.  I am not saying that is what happened in this particular case though.


----------



## Sigop2004

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Ahhh so it possible that you did something illegal and you find that entertaining because you already have already have higher clearance?   For those that don't know, every person who wants to transfer must have an update ERC done because things can change between the time a reservist is enrolled and when they transfer.   Things like criminal convistions and credit problems.   Actually, it should be a few more months.



The reason for the fingerprints actually happened back in 95 and I have gone through a security clearance update (including interviews with NIS etc just 2 years ago and was re-cleared to my current security level) I have even done an overseas UN tour since this event .  I do realize that it is going to take longer than usual and will just be waiting anyway.


----------



## Vigilant

I wonder if it would take as long if you were doing a CT to go to Dwyer Hill?


----------



## Sigop2004

Vigilant said:
			
		

> I wonder if it would take as long if you were doing a CT to go to Dwyer Hill?


probably not as I would just be put on class "c" service and everything I currently have would follow me.


----------



## Vigilant

Don't you have to formally CT though, because of the contract?


----------



## Sigop2004

Vigilant said:
			
		

> Don't you have to formally CT though, because of the contract?



Actually no it is just a contract that gives all of the benefits of regular force but you are still a reservist. When that contract is done you just go back to being a regular reservist .


----------



## Sigop2004

Just an update. Still waiting for the ERC fingerprint results to be returned even though   I have already been through a   security clearance update 2 time including investigations. Submitted a level 3 update through my current employment   that should be back before the ERC is done! Getting very frustrated that the system does not seem to communicate within the same organizations at all. Oh well you can't expect all parts of the same government department to ever do anything the same now can you? Only been 12 months trying to transfer so far.


----------



## Fdtrucker

With the shortage of SigOps (MOC 215- MOS ??) and the signing bonus that you could recieve, I'm surprise it has taken the CF so long to CT yourself. I have seen others signed over within weeks from the Comm reserve and posted. Is the MOC/MOS not down a couple hundred trademan?


----------



## Sigop2004

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> With the shortage of SigOps (MOC 215- MOS ??) and the signing bonus that you could recieve, I'm surprise it has taken the CF so long to CT yourself. I have seen others signed over within weeks from the Comm reserve and posted. Is the MOC/MOS not down a couple hundred trademan?



When I went for my interview they were down 268 !


----------



## Devlin

Given the new way that CAP is being completed now, where it's Reg and Res combined doing the exact same course. Would a reserve member who finishes this CAP course have to redo it if they decided to CT. I'm asking because I'm thinking about going RegF but that is whole different topic. Just wanted to know if I would have to redo BMQ & CAP if I do make the jump.


----------



## Redeye

Devlin said:
			
		

> Given the new way that CAP is being completed now, where it's Reg and Res combined doing the exact same course. Would a reserve member who finishes this CAP course have to redo it if they decided to CT. I'm asking because I'm thinking about going RegF but that is whole different topic. Just wanted to know if I would have to redo BMQ & CAP if I do make the jump.



If you do the Reg F CAP you don't have to redo it after a CT, so I've been told.


----------



## Sigop2004

Just an update I got a call today from the Recruiting officer.Go figure I was on my way from work to home 100+ KM so he left a message to call him back , I did and left a message for him .I am hoping that the only thing he would be calling for is to tell me that they Finally have an offer. I guess I will find out tomorrow morning or after the game of phone tag is done anyway.


----------



## Sig_Des

Awesome...I LOVE phone tag 

I was talking to my local CFRC today about starting my CT to the regs, and am headed in on Monday. I've been on steady Class A for the last 3 weeks, and may be starting a 3 month class B in the next week, so at least I've got work.

The Sgt I spoke to emailed me the CF Employment App, told me the to fill it in, and just hand it in on Monday. When I asked him what the current turnaround time for a CT to the regs was, he said about 4 months..

let's see if he was just blowing Sunshine up my Arse 8)


----------



## D-n-A

Thats sorta weird,  as far as I know (from my own experiance) you have to start a componet transfer from your unit, an you don't fill out another CF employment form, you fill out a Componet Transfer form. Than it gets passed around your unit, people sign off on it an the CO writes a recommendation than it gets sent to the CFRC.


----------



## kincanucks

MikeL said:
			
		

> Thats sorta weird,   as far as I know (from my own experiance) you have to start a componet transfer from your unit, an you don't fill out another CF employment form, you fill out a Componet Transfer form. Than it gets passed around your unit, people sign off on it an the CO writes a recommendation than it gets sent to the CFRC.



The procedure has changed (for at least two months now) and you now apply directly at the CFRC/D and they contact the unit for the required information.  If your medical and ERC are current then you bypass that process.  Suppose to be faster and we shall see.


----------



## Sigop2004

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The procedure has changed (for at least two months now) and you now apply directly at the CFRC/D and they contact the unit for the required information.   If your medical and ERC are current then you bypass that process.   Suppose to be faster and we shall see.



The longest part of the "old way" seemed to be the waiting for the ERC as an ERC would have already been done on anyone that holds a valid security clearance, plus I have witnessed personally more than one member doing a component transfer, holding a security clearance,working in situations that require a specified level of clearance loose said clearance when the CFRC performed the ERC . This would be very detrimental to anyone working in a situation in which they require a security clearance in order to perform their duties as is the case with me. The "New Way" will definitely ensure that this will not occur and also lessen the workload at DPMSEC2(or whatever they are calling themselves these days) by not having to process the same people for an ERC that have already been investigated for a higher level clearance. I believe that this will speed up the component transfer process but only time will tell


----------



## Sigop2004

Sigop2004 said:
			
		

> I am currently doing a component transfer. I put my application into my reserve unit in June 04 then it sat there until late October 04, once the recruiting center received my application things picked up a bit.   Did my aptitude tests,medical and interview in early May 05 all on the same day! then since I am currently working on a class B contract I did my expres test in early June (this one is good for one year due to being conducted by PSP at the base gym) . The place I am working has been really supportive with un asked for calls to "friends" at the recruiting center (these are MWO's and CWO's making these calls). The latest info I got was that all they are waiting for is the security check response (which I find entertaining as I already hold a lot higher clearance). I keep being told that it should only be a few weeks now! Oh well all I can do is sit here and wait (at least I have a contract until the end of September!)



Got the call today being offered my first choice with RSBP. Still have to wait for the official offer but have been told I was selected and the offer is being written as I spoke with the recruiting officer.


----------



## MightyMouse

I have been in for 3 years and i was NES for a time.  In your opinions how much would it affect a CT?  Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## Sigop2004

Just another update got another call today . Have to go to victoria to view/accept offer. Transfer will be effective 10 Nov 05. I sure am glad this part is FINALLY OVER.


----------



## CombatMP265

My story, I had my OR send in all my info 2 weeks ago to the local CFRC for my CT. I hadn't heard anything yet so having read some of the horror stories here I gave them a call to try and avert any mishaps (and also just to be the "squeaky wheel" to speed things up"). Well, don't I find out they never received the file or just can't find it. Great, a start to another horror story.


----------



## kas

CombatMP265 said:
			
		

> My story, I had my OR send in all my info 2 weeks ago to the local CFRC for my CT. I hadn't heard anything yet so having read some of the horror stories here I gave them a call to try and avert any mishaps (and also just to be the "squeaky wheel" to speed things up"). Well, don't I find out they never received the file or just can't find it. Great, a start to another horror story.



Just a random thought, but did you go into the CFRC and fill out the paperwork to actually initiate the CT? I just completed a CT from res to reg F and, other than clearing out of the unit, my OR had absolutely nothing to do with the process.

For reference, if it helps at all, my CT took 6 weeks from start to finish. Hardly what I would refer to as a horror story, although I have no idea if that length of time is the norm or an exception these days.

kas.


----------



## Remius

CombatMP265 said:
			
		

> My story, I had my OR send in all my info 2 weeks ago to the local CFRC for my CT. I hadn't heard anything yet so having read some of the horror stories here I gave them a call to try and avert any mishaps (and also just to be the "squeaky wheel" to speed things up"). Well, don't I find out they never received the file or just can't find it. Great, a start to another horror story.



Sounds like the misshap is from your end.  You should have initiated the CT from your local CFRC and taken the card of the recruiter that dealt with you.  For all you know your unit never sent the file.  If they did, request to see the 728 indicating when and where and to who it was sent.


----------



## dan005e

Well here is my CT story, nothing really special.

Started my CT from Reserve Infantry to Reg Infantry in December of last year. Asked for the RCR and got it in the end. I got my call for my interview, medical etc early February. No worries there and just waited for the offer to come in, and started a tasking at the Inf School here in Gagetown that ends May 27th.

Got my offer about a week ago, Meaford for DP1 Infantry, Private IPC 2 plus 65 days towards my next IPC. I've had about 2 and a half years in with, at the end of my current contract, almost 10 months of class B. Wasn't too sure if I wanted regs so I did a 6 month contract with OPFOR in Wainwright, got back in December and applied.

So I'm off to Meaford June 10th on PAT for about a month then course starts July 9th as far as I know.


----------



## Port Hope

i've got a buddy of mine (really!) who started in the reserves but never finished basic (Reserves) and moved from Montreal to Manitoba.

He decided to reenlist in the regular forces (DEO) and has all the needed paperwork in hand except for his in initial medical from joining the Reserves.  He has been waiting 7 months for his medical to come back from his initial enrollment in the Reserves (not sure of unit name).  Does anybody have any advise on how to move things forward for this young man?


----------



## kincanucks

Have him ask the CFRC/D that if they are having problems finding his old medical file then perhaps they could just do a new one.


----------



## Canadian Bear

I am currently going through a component transfer from RES (15 SVC BN) to REG (ED TECH). Even though this is supposed to a more streamlined system, the lack of communication is still existent. I haven't received a response, from anyone @ NDHQ, for over 2 months. The last email that I have received has been to inform me that a different person is handling my component transfer. This "new" person (Sgt. Orcutt) is a component transfer broker. Unfortunately, I do not have an email address to get into contact with him or her. With that, I am unable to find out anything about the process. 

So much for this "new" version of component transfer. Upon live chatting with a recruiter, at the local CFRC, they get many complaints about the lack of communication. Obviously, there are still many situations to work before they have this system sorted out. 

I will have to wait out.


----------



## GDawg

Canadian Bear, PM inbound.


----------



## Canadian Bear

GDawg said:
			
		

> Canadian Bear, PM inbound.



I have sent an email to Sgt. Orcutt. Hopefully I get a response.


----------

